# spine selection for fingers



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Easton's chart*

My past use has always been that they recomend a "STIFF" arrow shaft.. I have had to DROP BACK one size a number of times over the years..recurve & compound...longbow was ''spot on'' with chart :confused3: I would say go with what you have seen with own shooting and shoot the 500's ! I'm shooting Gt's 55/75's @ 58#..Gt's chart says 75/95 for my way of ''SHOOTIN' "
:teeth:


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Use what works for you and your set-up. I always end up with a weaker spine than recommended.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I dont want to give anyone bad advice, but I've found the Easton charts to be way off for Me.....The Easton chart seems to be almost 10# too stiff for ME....I got .500 spine arrows (with 4" vanes, and 100 grain points w/ glue in inserts) to paper tune a bullet hole, and shoot bare shaft well, cut at 27" B.O.P., and 28" draw, out of a hard cammed 62# bow....This was a PSE X-Force....I find that a too-stiff arrow seems more forgiving, but getting them to tune correctly and easily, without shooting the bow too far into Centershot is a pain in the rear...I "Think" that at Your draw length, and bow poundage , that a .500 spine arrow will suit You well.....Hope this helps.......Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Easton Chart*

In looking at the chart, if you do not have at least an inch in front of the furthest most portion of the arrow rest, you make the arrow very stiff. many people cut their arrow right at the arrow rest, this creates a very stiff arrow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dragonheart said:


> In looking at the chart, if you do not have at least an inch in front of the furthest most portion of the arrow rest, you make the arrow very stiff. many people cut their arrow right at the arrow rest, this creates a very stiff arrow.


..I agree, it seems that since I'm so hard-headed, it took me a while to figure this one out!...L.O.L....Arrows are also more forgiving if they arent cut to the rest....Even still, though, an extra inch doesnt seem to make much difference for Me for changing spine....Easton says to add 5 pounds for Fingers release, but I'm not convinced that adding weight for Fingers is needed, because the Easton charts are on the stiff side anyway....Jim


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info chaps. Ordered my 500's today.
out of interest is there another spine chart out there that i can compare with the easton chart. I have never had the problem of weak shafts from Easton chart.Looks to me they are airing on the side of safety over speed..
Thanks Mick


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont know of a different chart, My experience has been much like Harperman's. Maybe because our finger release is so buttery smooth :shade:
I think the .500 spine will work out for you. Let us know.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Got let down by my supplier with the 500's today, if i hadn't called them this morning i'd still be waiting for them to arrive.. Anyhow got some inserts and 125 points from a friend.. going to wind the bow down to 50# and work up, if they should tune now, just heavier than i'd like. They will be around 415grn what's the opinion on this kind off arrow weight for 3D, out of a 50#/55# Drenalin LD

Cheers for the info guys


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mick

I shoot a Monster 7, Monster Bows Dragon and a Merlin XT all at 55-57lb - 28" draw and 400 spine arrows with 80 grain up front come out like bullets.

I found 500's OK up to around 50lb but they were no use at any more than that, if your in the UK I have loads of different brand 400 spine carbons you could borrow to try if you need.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

*Is that Steve*

Thanks for the offer steve.. I have a shed load of 400's. 
I put 145grn up front on sunday and they came in spine at 53# and at 415grn's they fly like cabers, so i reckon 500's with 80grn should fit the bill. Looks like Light Speeds are my only Easton option, but the have G nocks now and i wanted super nocks, and Redlines have been disscontinued. Any one used Gold tip arrows, they seem to have a good selection and i like the adjustable piont.

Thanks all mick uk (kirk)


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

The Easton Flatlines are essentially the lightspeed without the uni-bushing


----------

